

Image-only "Craigslist" - thomasloh

Text-based classifieds(i.e. Craigslist) is boring. What do you guys think of image-only classifieds?
======
alanh
Like Rumgr? It’s great, but extremely low volume.

At higher volume, _some_ metadata is going to be needed.

~~~
thomasloh
any other web-based sites?

